# Suche Software S40 Library Manager von Möller



## pegasos (17 Oktober 2005)

Suche Software S40 Library Manager von Möller, wer mir helfen konnte.

gruss

pegasos


----------



## Der Nörgler (17 Oktober 2005)

Schau mal den Scheiss hab ich bei mir auf der Platte gefunden.
Sollte das die Version sein die Du suchst?????

Sucosoft S 40, Version 4.11
==============================================================


Die CD enthält

- die Sucosoft S40 im Verzeichnis "S40",
- den PROFIBUS-DP-Konfigurator "CFG-DP" im Verzeichnis "CFG_DP",
- Sucosoft S40-Fuzzy im Verzeichnis "Fuzzy"
- das FXF-Werkzeug zum Import/Export gemäß PLCopen im
  Verzeichnis "FXF",
- nützliche Zusatzprogramme im Verzeichnis "Tools"
- die Handbücher im Verzeichnis "AWB"und
- den Acrobat Reader (TM) zum Lesen der Handbücher im
  Verzeichnis "ACROREAD".

Bedienungshinweise

WIN 95/98 und WIN NT:
Die CD enthält einen Installations-Assistenten, der entweder automatisch beim 
Einlegen der CD gestartet wird oder den Sie mit "startup.exe" starten
können. Befolgen Sie bitte die Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm.

==============================================================
End
README_D.WRI   Sucosoft S 40


----------



## Der Nörgler (17 Oktober 2005)

Oh Sorry das ist nicht das was Du suchst war mal bei Moeller auf der HP
sollte Du es doch brauchen meld Dich über PN


----------

